# Need help finding a legit site to order from



## superstevie1113 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hopefully someone can give me some information on a good website to order from


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 25, 2018)

Welcome to UG.. read the stickies


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 25, 2018)

Don’t order from websites ...too risky..find someone local you can build a relationship with.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2018)

I ordered from totallylegitsteroidsnocopsnothingbutgainzbitchesandfame.com


----------



## superstevie1113 (Sep 25, 2018)

Anybody in the Philadelphia PA area


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 25, 2018)

Most wise ppl tend to stray from sites, have heard some are good but. Wouldn't like to try myself.

Welcome


----------



## brutus79 (Sep 25, 2018)

Amazon. Excellent customer service.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2018)

superstevie1113 said:


> Hopefully someone can give me some information on a good website to order from





superstevie1113 said:


> Anybody in the Philadelphia PA area



Go away...


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2018)

www.dea.gov

Bro, legit.  Best roids, you'll be juicy as fk.  Ask for their weekly specials and free over night shipping.

Discount code: PUSHMYSHITIN


----------



## snake (Sep 25, 2018)

Philly? Chickies and Petes parking lot near the stadium on Sundays. If you need directions during game time, just ask the guy in blue with the helmet that's perched on the horse, he's in on it. Code word; cocksucker.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 25, 2018)

Psl has the fire


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 26, 2018)

The irony of the thread title is hilarious


----------



## Lonely Ents (Sep 26, 2018)

Amazon trusted but careful and always read the seller/product review


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 26, 2018)

Just go to your gym, if you belong to one. If you don't then just walk into a random gym and find the biggest guy there. Walk up to him and just slap him and take his gear. I'd you do this at about 4 or 5 gyms then you should have enough gear for at least a year. If it doesn't work out then send me all your info and $1000 and I'll hook you up. I'll follow your thread to see how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 26, 2018)

wait...whats the internet?


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Sep 27, 2018)

Ask a guy while he is naked in the locker room how he got so big then ask for steroids.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 27, 2018)

There isn't one


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 27, 2018)

Definitely I would go with Amazon especially if you're a Prime member. You will have your stuff the next day. They even deliver on Sundays.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 1, 2018)

Get the **** out of here.  
Pushing bullshit


----------



## Bizzybone (Oct 2, 2018)

You want to get scammed? because this is how you get scammed lol.


----------

